# Danish: VVS-mand



## Setwale_Charm

Hvem er VVS-mand?

 Det maa vaere nogen profession.


----------



## Lugubert

If VVS is like in Sweden, a near enough correspondence would be 'plumber'. (VVS for heat, water, sanitation; Sw. värme, vatten, sanitet)


----------



## Jayjay

Correct - varme, vand, sanitet
The VVS man (sorry to be sexist) would typically fix your toilet or the radiator, hot water (or cold for that matter). He's the all knowing whatever-has-to-do-with-water dude.


----------



## Jayjay

And by the way, you need to put mand in the definite form "VVS-manden".

Cheers!

Jayjay


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Mange tak och tack saa mycket!


----------



## Jayjay

Det var så lidt - er du klar over, du skriver på svensk?


----------



## Lugubert

Jayjay said:


> Det var så lidt - er du klar over, du skriver på svensk?


I'd say Scandinavian... Danish 'Mange tak' (I think), Swedish 'Tack så mycket'.


----------



## Lemminkäinen

Jeg tror hun bare takket begge dere to på hvert deres språk


----------



## Jayjay

vil bare sikre mig, at hun ikke blev alt for forvirret!


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Jeg ha ingen å pa mit tangentbord,
 men du har rett. I virklighed skriver og taler jeg dansko-svensko-norsk!


----------

